# wet carpets



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Every time it rains the front driver's side carpet gets wet. I was thinking it was from the hole I drilled into the firewall when I put my tach in, but it didn't start leaking for about 4 months after the tach was in. I plugged it up good with RTV anyways and thought I fixed the problem for a while, but it's raining today and my carpet is wet again. Anybody ever heard of the floor rotting out or something and water soaking up through? Yeah I doubt it too, but it almost seems like just the bottom is getting wet. Maybe when it dries I'll hose down the underside with high gloss black paint and see if that helps at all. Haha I slowed a leaky oil pan in my truck that way a year ago. 

If it keeps raining I'll try and find where the water's comin from after work, but anybody got any good ideas where to look?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

1993 Nissan-Datsun Sentra L4-1597cc 1.6L DOHC MFI (GA16DE) 

Top - Vehicle 
Body and Frame 
. Unibody 
. . Cowl 
. . . Technical Service Bulletins 
. . . . All Technical Service Bulletins 
. . . . . Interior - Water Leak Through Cowl 

. 



Notes 


Interior - Water Leak Through Cowl
Classification: BF94-024 
Section: Body & Frame 
Reference: TECHNICAL BULLETIN NTB94-086 
Models: 1990-93 Sentra 
Date: August 24, 1994


SENTRA COWL WATER LEAK

APPLIED MODEL:
All 1990-93 Sentra models built before 12/92

SERVICE INFORMATION





*If a customer complains of a passenger side water leak which puddles below the glove box or heater box, use the following instructions to install a cover over the fresh air intake plenum inside the cowl.*

SERVICE PROCEDURE

1. Remove the passenger side wiper arm.






2. Remove the rubber welt from the forward edge of the passenger side plastic cowl by pinching the white clips from below and pushing up.

3. Open the passenger front door and remove the Phillips screw at the the base of the "A" pillar (under the weatherstrip). Remove the two Phillips screws from each side of the passenger side wiper pivot. Lift off the passenger side cover while unseating the two barbed inserts (one is hidden and the other is in the recessed hole in the cover).






4. Trim one tab off the metal cowl cover as shown. Seal edge with paint.

5. Temporarily fit the metal cowl cover in place and drill two holes using the two tab holes by the windshield as locators. Start the sheetmetal screws then remove the cover and clean all metal chips from the area.

6. Put a bead of silicone based sealant along all mating surfaces.

7. Reinstall the metal cowl cover, and attach with two sheet metal screws.






8. Remove the large foam tape from the underside of the plastic cowl cover shown.

9. Remove the three plastic alignment tabs as shown above.

10. Reinstall the black plastic cowl cover making sure to align the clips from step # 3.

11. Reinstall the three screws into the cover.






12. Replace the third and fourth clips from the passenger side of the cowl cover and rubber welt with the two longer white clips and replace the fifth clip with the black clip as shown. Reinstall rubber welt.

13. Reinstall wiper arm.






PARTS INFORMATION





WARRANTY INFORMATION

Copyright © 2003 ALLDATA LLC 
Terms of Use


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^is that covered by a lifetime warrenty? i have this leak and it's very annoying.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It's not a recall just a TSB so they are not obligated to perform it if they deem it not necessary for whatever reason. But I think the point is moot as I would doubt they have those parts and that if you went in to have it done they would be clueless.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ghey, i was hoping it'd be like the seat belt thing. but i guess a malfunctioning seat belt has a higher priority then wet floor mats.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Interesting... Mine's on the driver's side and just began showed up, but maybe it's a similar problem.


----------

